# 20 Gallon Long Low Tech?



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, I haven't kept an aquarium in a while, 
but my bf wanted me to start one so I'm working on this one. 
I've never made a thread so I hope I uploaded the pictures correctly~
Anyways, wish me luck!:fish::fish::fish:








Just a bunch of plants I got at Petsmart (Pico Rivera) and Tongs (Fountain Valley) and Pet Center (Alhambra)








Left side








Right side (My bf named him "Finn"):fish:








I put some ghost shrimp that my sister gave me~








This is the side of the tank


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it looks pretty nice, I know that betta is happy!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice!

How about a piece of driftwood or a nice rock?

Pretty betta:smile:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks great - your plants are superbly set-up, well-kept & healthy.
Should you ever have the inclination, and can find the room, some well-placed hardscape (driftwood or rocks) can improve the overall look and add a little dramatic effect to your tank.

This small tank was thrown together pretty quickly but check out the DW to give you some idea of the look: (2nd pic onwards) 
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Anubias


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Driftwood*

I have a piece of drift wood soaking in a tub of water, but it wont sink.
I'm waiting, but I don't know how long it will take 

I will post a picture when it will stay put.:fish::fish::fish:

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Keep it soaking - it will eventually sink - but it can take some time - be patient.
Can't wait to see pics of how you place it.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have few left over stems of staurogyne repens and I planted them in my low tech, medium light dirt tank. They have already gotten used to my water parameters but after 7 weeks, they aren't spreading. Each stem is doing OK but they aren't shooting out side shoots. No CO2 but dosing 2x excel. So, for your staurogyne repens, I am not sure if you would see a nice carpet forming. And I also would doubt that the DHG would thrive in a low tech tank. In m high tech tank, it took me 7 weeks to see them carpeting. High level of CO2, medium high light, and EI dosing. In a low tech tank, they may just grow tall if they manage to survive.


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks wonderful! Does the betta pick on the ghost shrimp at all?


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

wgreenbay said:


> Looks wonderful! Does the betta pick on the ghost shrimp at all?


At first he would kind of check them out, but now he doesn't bother them. 
Even when they swim to the top to steal his bloodworms~


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

tetra73 said:


> I have few left over stems of staurogyne repens and I planted them in my low tech, medium light dirt tank. They have already gotten used to my water parameters but after 7 weeks, they aren't spreading. Each stem is doing OK but they aren't shooting out side shoots. No CO2 but dosing 2x excel. So, for your staurogyne repens, I am not sure if you would see a nice carpet forming. And I also would doubt that the DHG would thrive in a low tech tank. In m high tech tank, it took me 7 weeks to see them carpeting. High level of CO2, medium high light, and EI dosing. In a low tech tank, they may just grow tall if they manage to survive.


The little packet of staurogyne repens I got covered more ground than I had originally expected so I'm happy with what it is at the moment. I cut off some stems and replanted them in the gaps yesterday so I'm hoping that they don't melt away :/

If the hairgrass all melts away I'll have to find an easier replacement.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been slowly adding neon tetras~


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice looking aquascape! It looks like some of your stem plants in the background are planted in big bunches. That usually doesn't work out well. The inner plants don't get enough light, and the band around the bunch squeezes the stems too much. It works much better if you separate the bunch and plant individual stems an inch or so apart.


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

elo500 said:


> Nice. What kind of light are you using?


I'm just using a couple of compact fluorescent daylight bulbs that I got from the hardware store


----------



## Chonda89 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> Nice looking aquascape! It looks like some of your stem plants in the background are planted in big bunches. That usually doesn't work out well. The inner plants don't get enough light, and the band around the bunch squeezes the stems too much. It works much better if you separate the bunch and plant individual stems an inch or so apart.


Oh no, I took them apart when I got them, but when they started getting taller I cut them and put the tips inbetween the stems. 
Maybe they're not getting enough light now? :help:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I love this tank! The scape makes it look bigger than a 20 long. 
I will be using this as inspiration when I start mine


----------

